# Pearl Izumi X-Alp Series shoes: Elevate vs. Launch II vs Summit



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

*Request:* I'm looking for any feedback from someone who has had hands-on/feet-on experience with any, some or all of the above PZ X-Alp Series Shoes.

*Background:* I've been on PZ X-Alps Enduro's for about 8 years starting with the initial X-Alp offering all the way through the X-Alp Elite's. I've had 4 pairs since then. Hands down (or should I say feet down), I've felt they are the best damn HAB shoes money can buy for my feet. I've done untold day rides, bikepacks, AZT rides with plenty of HAB (Canelo Hills and Highline passages, I'm talking about you). The walkability on them is so good, I would wear them every day on my shift at the bikeshop and have all the comfort of a pair of trainers, tacky grip I needed on a polished concrete floor and support for standing all day working with customers.

*Problem/Need:* I can't find any Enduro's in my size right now and am in desperate need of a new pair. I have a pair of X-Alp Project Pro's...but I only use those for gravel grinding because; 1) The walkability sucks and, 2) The high heel back causes blisters if I walk in them. So I am steering away from anything resembling the Pro's in heel pocket design based on that alone. I've done a search but can't find specifically what I am looking for on this forum, or in online reviews. Most video reviews don't discuss/demonstrate walkablity or flexibility in a shoe while still claiming they have the best HAB potential.....which is a joke since that's what PZ says about the X-Alp Project Pro's....The Elevate/Launch/Summit line has me curious but without getting hands on them to see how they flex/compare to the Enduro's, I have no way of telling how they stack up

So...if you've had a chance to flex any or all of the titled shoes by PZ, speak now...and thanks!


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Just closing a loop here. I asked in the AZ forum where we do quite a bit of HAB on some of our more remote trails and got some responses from folks, link here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/arizona/hab-shoes-can-cruise-canelos-1077669.html


----------



## lemke (Feb 13, 2015)

I just got a pair of the X-Alp Journeys. I wanted a more breathable shoe for our brutal Texas summers (104 this weekend, ugh). They have a nice balance of being pliable enough to walk or run in, and stiff enough to put the power down on climbs. So far so good!


----------



## eddieruko (Jan 9, 2011)

Dusting off this thread looking for experience as well. Did you end up getting the Elevate? 

I ride mostly singletrack, but where I need this style of shoe is in adventure racing, where I can be scrambling over rocks for 30 minutes, and then riding 15 miles of jeep/singletrack/urban roads. 

Curious how they hold up during hike a bike. 

I'm currently looking at the Launch II, Elevate, Shimano MT7, and Giro Terraduro (which are the odd group of the bunch).


----------

